# January Throwdown Winners



## fired up (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations to ChefRob! ChefRob won Both the peoples choice and the judges voting with his amazing chile rellenos.
[font=&quot][/font]

As stated in the rules one person may not win both categories so the peoples choice winner goes to the runner up. The winner of the peoples choice category is ShooterRick with his Mardi Gras appetizer platter.

[font=&quot][/font]


Congratulations to you both!


This time I thought I would post the judges total scores for each entry so that people know where they placed in that category.  Here are the scores out of a total of 90 possible points. This one was very close.



1. Morkdach 23
2. BandCollector 45
3. BBally 55
4. Silverwolf636 33
5. RobInNy 24
6. Hoser 60
7. Smokebuzz 31
8. Gene111 28
9. MiamiRick 46
10. Smokemifugotem 37
11. ShooterRick 52
12. Treegje 60
13. ChefRob *61*
14. Dirtguy 26
15. B8H8R 46


Thanks again to everyone that entered. Great turnout this time. Now lets get started on the February Contest!


Brad


----------



## bbally (Feb 6, 2010)

Nicely done, congrats to the winners and all entries.  Pretty cool stuff place out there!


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations, ChefRob and Shooterrick!  

Everybody's food looked great.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 6, 2010)

Great job ChefRob.  Nicely done!  Would love to have the recipes and procedures.  If I was gonna come in second that was the plate I was wanting to take the honors.  Classic!  All entries did a good job.  I look forward to all the posts on this one.   

Thanks to all for your votes and I look forward to future thowdowns but not maybe this months.  Lots happening but who knows.  LOL


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats Rob and Rick. They both looked great!

**Loved the alligator!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Feb 6, 2010)

I knew i was nowhere in the runnings about half way through my smoke, but when i saw the competitors, i knew it for sure!! Congratulations to all who participated, and Congratulations to all who got to eat those wonderful concoctions!! Even though i didnt come in first, my mom still says i am a winner!


----------



## miamirick (Feb 6, 2010)

how bout posting whos is whos?


----------



## fired up (Feb 6, 2010)

It is done.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 6, 2010)

How on earth did I miss those relleno's? Chef, those look incredible


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations to ChefRob and everyone!  You could see a big push towards presentation this month.  I have a feeling each month the competition will get a little stiffer.  Great work!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations to all, very worthy entries. Now I'm really hungry...


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations goes out to Chef Rob and again to shooter Rick for both of your entries and I will be expecting the recipes here soon. Man there were some really good entries this month to I also want to see some of them recipes also.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 6, 2010)

thx and a big congrats to all of the entries, there was some great stuff out there! of all the things posted i am most interested in those potato chips, if they are smokey and crispy.......i gotta see how these are done!


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ditto.  Let's hear more about them.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats Chefrob and ShooterRick. Great entries


----------



## gruelurks (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats to all! Wow, that chili looks awesome! Is that guac and sour cream underneath it? Nice presentation!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  Some mighty fine looking grub!


----------



## nwbhoss (Feb 6, 2010)

After seeing this throwdown I had to try Chef Robs Stuffed Peppers and they were great!!!!!!!!!

My wife loved them


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations to ShooterRick and ChefRob.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Although not the top two winners, all of you who entered are winners in my opinion everyone did a great job...


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats to Rob and Rick! Nice job.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome Chef Rob.  Love those rellenos.  Good job to everyone else also.  All looked great.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats Rob and Rick.  They were all great lookin posts.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## gene111 (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats guys!!!


----------



## carpetride (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who participated!


----------

